
Sony WH-1000XM4 review: The best noise-canceling headphones get better - rerx
https://www.theverge.com/21356313/sony-1000xm4-noise-canceling-headphones-review-price-specs-features
======
craftoman
I have the WH-1000M2. Headphones are solid but the mic is like a cheap Chinese
with 2 dollars we buy from eBay.

